# Bass



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Being a Trout Girl, I got inflicted with a disease. CARPAGE! I am so addicted to this fish. I hit the local river at least 3 times a week.
Lately however, the Carp catching has slowed down and the bass game is on.
I got to admit, they are fun.

Large Mouth

































Also found some Small Mouth


















Even White Bass










Been a great year and the best is yet to come


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have caught some large Smallies [oxymoron?] at Jordanelle in the past, using my fly rod.
They were a lot of fun to catch.
I want to give Mantua a try sometime this year.
I hear that poppers are a good way to go.
So now I just need to get up there and give it a try.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice job on them bass. Going to convert me yet to the flyrod trying...would be a hoot to watch you work the flyrod and hook into a PV behemoth. Going to have to do something about that I'm thinking...


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

That looks like a total blast! Anything you do special for Bass on the fly, rig or types of flies?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

K2, I still need to get one of those under my belt if you know what I mean ;-).
Ifish, Where I fish I am using a floating line. A 6' furled leader with 2' of tippet to the Water boatman and 3' to a cornball fly. I like tippet with tags rather than tying off the bend or eye. I will say, faster retrieve triggers hit. I moved to a new spot an just flipped the line I had out of the rod tip out to the river. I then lifted the rod to prepare for a cast and has I lifted and the flies shot through the water I saw two larger bass dart after the flies.
So I decided to deliberately duplicate that and it worked. Even the smallies from the boat. I cast to the rocks and immediately started stripping the line back.


----------

